# Your Ten Desert Island Symphonies.



## Barbebleu

I'll start. I could be happy if confined to only these ten

Brahms First
Sibelius Second
Mahler Third
Shostakovich Fourth
Beethoven Fifth
Beethoven Sixth
Shostakovich Seventh
Bruckner Eighth
Dvorak Ninth
Mahler Tenth


----------



## D Smith

I think we did this a while ago but always fun. I limited myself to one composer each.

Franck (First and only)
Sibelius 2
Saint Saens 3
Brahms 4
Tchaikovsky 5
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 7
Schubert 8
Mahler 9
Shostakovich 10


----------



## Barbebleu

I wasn't sure and couldn't be bothered searching. But one reply is a bonus


----------



## Vaneyes

LvB 3
Schumann 3
Bruckner 3
Brahms 3
Mahler 3
Scriabin 3
Lutoslawski 3
Nielsen 3
Sibelius 3
Szymanowski 3


----------



## tdc

Maybe these: 

Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Ives 3
Ives 4
Mozart 38
Bruckner 9
Mahler DLVDE
Prokofiev 6


----------



## bz3

tdc said:


> Maybe these:
> 
> Brahms 1
> Brahms 2
> Brahms 3
> Brahms 4
> Ives 3
> Ives 4
> Mozart 38
> Bruckner 9
> Mahler DLVDE
> Prokofiev 6


Cool choices.

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Mahler 9
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Bruckner 5
Schumann 3
Mozart 38
Haydn 94
Dvorak 9


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven 9
Schubert 9
Bruckner 8
Mahler 7
Mahler DLVDE
Nielsen 6
Sibelius 4
Sibelius 7
Ives 4
Messiaen Turangalila


----------



## mmsbls

Some would likely not change anytime soon. I could substitute others for the rest.

Mozart 41
Mozart 40
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 7
Schubert 9
Brahms 3 (or 4)
Mendelssohn 4
Sibelius 2
Bruckner 7
Mahler 5 (or 2)


----------



## Strange Magic

Three Germans:
Mozart 41, Beethoven 3, Brahms 4
Three Russians:
Tchaikovsky 4, Rachmaninoff 2, Prokofiev 3
Four "other":
Saint-Saens 3, Sibelius 5, D'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air, Martinu 1

So many more.....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In no particular order:

1. Beethoven 9th
2. Beethoven 3rd
3. Mozart 41st
4. Brahms 1st
5. Mahler 2nd
6. Schubert 8th
7. Mahler DLVDE
8. Bruckner 7th
9. Haydn 94th
10. Schubert 9th

The Austro-Germanic hegemony strikes again! :lol:

Of course ask me again tomorrow and there might be 3 or 4 changes made.


----------



## joen_cph

Possibly

Beethoven 9
Bruckner 4
Bruckner 8
Mahler 10
Nielsen 5
Vaughan-Williams 4
Shostakovich 8
Pettersson 8
Martinu 6
Nørgård 5

(DLVDE excluded)


----------



## Chordalrock

Beethoven 5
Brahms 4
Per Nørgård 8
Michael Tippett 4
Hilding Rosenberg 6
William Schuman 10
Roger Sessions 9
Elliott Carter 'Symphonia'
Penderecki 1
Penderecki 7


----------



## Pat Fairlea

OK, I'll disagree with my own choices as soon as I post this, but here goes...

Sibelius 4
Sibelius 6
Vaughan Williams 3
Vaughan Williams 8 (yes, bet that surprised a few of you!)
Rachmaninov 2
Beethoven 7
Shostakovich 7
Tchaikovsky 4
Dvorak 9
Arnold 2

All a bit conventional apart from VW 8 and Arnold 2.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

1st Symphony: Berlioz (if that counts, otherwise Prokofiev)
2nd Symphony: Sibelius
3rd Symphony: Beethoven
4th Symphony: Brahms
5th Symphony: Sibelius
6th Symphony: Tchaikovsky
7th Symphony: Bruckner
8th Symphony: Schubert
9th Symphony: Mahler
10th Symphony: Shostokovich


----------



## Art Rock

Excluding DLVDE, these six are cast in stone:

Bruckner 9
Gorecki 3
Mahler 4
Mahler 6
Mahler 9
Schubert 8

The other four would have to come from
Beethoven 6, Berlioz Fantastique, Brahms 3, Brahms 4, Dvorak 9, Mendelssohn 3, Saint-Saens 3, Shostakovich 7


----------



## Chronochromie

Chronochromie said:


> Beethoven 9
> Schubert 9
> Bruckner 8
> Mahler 7
> Mahler DLVDE
> Nielsen 6
> Sibelius 4
> Sibelius 7
> Ives 4
> Messiaen Turangalila


Or take out Ives' 4th and add Berlioz's Roméo et Juliette.


----------



## jdec

Brahms 4
Dvorak 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 6
Mahler 9
Schubert 9
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Mozart 41
Shostakovich 4, 5, 7, 8 or 10 (you choose for me)


----------



## techniquest

Mahler 2
Mahler 3
Prokofiev 5
Prokofiev 3
Shostakovich 13
Khachaturian 2
Rachmaninov 'Symphonic Dances' (kind of a symphony)
Sibelius 1
Nielsen 4
Vaughan Williams 2


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Hard to come up with 10 only. Here's my initial list but I'm sure in a month, I'll probably take a couple out and throw a couple in (not the Beethoven or Brahms though!)

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 7
Brahms 4
Mozart 41
Schubert 9
Berlioz Fantastique
Mahler 2 (minus the singing for which I would substitute the 1st movement from his 3rd )
Sibelius 2
Shostakovich 11
Bruckner 4


----------



## Becca

Sibelius - 5
Nielsen - 5
Vaughan Williams - 5
Mahler - 5
Rubbra - 5
Tubin - 5
Shostakovich - 5
Tchaikovsky - 5
Beethoven - 5
Bruckner - 5


----------



## chesapeake bay

This is off the top of my head but it's something I will ponder some more 

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 7
Brahms 2
Brahms 4
Schubert 4
Mendelssohn 3
Schumann 2 
Bruckner 5
dvorak 9
Glass 9


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Hard to come up with 10 only. Here's my initial list but I'm sure in a month, I'll probably take a couple out and throw a couple in (not the Beethoven or Brahms though!)
> 
> Beethoven 3
> Beethoven 7
> Brahms 4
> Mozart 41
> Schubert 9
> Berlioz Fantastique
> Mahler 2 (minus the singing for which I would substitute the 1st movement from his 3rd )
> Sibelius 2
> Shostakovich 11
> Bruckner 4


I'm already wavering and I want to include Beethoven's 5th and Dvorak's 7th. But what to take out ...


----------



## Strange Magic

Too stressful to answer, or even contemplate. Can we make it 20? 25?


----------



## Pugg

Here we go :

Beethoven 6
Beethoven 7
Brahms 4
Mozart 41
Schubert 8
Berlioz Fantastique
Mahler 2 
Mahler 3
Mahler 4
Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Bulldog

Haydn 104
Beethoven 9
Berlioz Fantastique
Schumann 2
Bruckner 5
Mahler 4/5/6
Shostakovich 10/15


----------



## Xenakiboy

This probably isn't comprehensive but I think my 10 would be:

Schnittke - Symphony no 1
Brian - The Gothic Symphony 
Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony 
Mahler - Symphony no 9
Dvorak - Symphony no 9
Shostakovich - Symphony no 4 (Or 8)
Ives - Symphony no 2 (I think) 
Rautavaara - Symphony no 8
Dutilleux - no 2?
Vermeulen - no 2?
Bartok - Concerto For Orchestra (I don't know if it counts, but it was as I've heard, written to be a symphony but the name was changed)

I need to go through my collection again to make a more definitive list for me.


----------



## DeepR

Mozart 41
Beethoven 3, 5, 7
Dvorak 9
Mahler 2
Bruckner 8
Sibelius 7
Scriabin "4" and "5"


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'm not ordering these but here are my 10:

Beethoven 3,4,5,6 and 9
Mendelssohn 3,4,5
Then I'll pick a couple of Brahms symphonies, or maybe 1 Brahms and 1 Mahler (Mahler #1 I am familiar with).


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 1 2 3 4, Schumann 1 2 3 4, Schubert 9, Bruckner 8


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahler 4, 6, 9, 10
Beethoven 6
Brahms 4
Mendelssohn 2
Bruckner 8
Nielsen 5
Sibelius 7


----------



## StDior

Beethoven 3,5,9
Schubert 8, 9
Mahler 2, 6, 7, 8
Shostakovich 5


----------



## Enthusiast

Can we have multiple recordings of our choices? Either way my choice today (tomorrow would probably be different) are

LvB - 3; 6
Brahms - 3; 4
Mahler - 2; 9
Schubert - 9
Sibelius - 5; 7
Mozart - 41


----------



## DeepR

Heliogabo said:


> Mendelssohn 2


Interesting choice! I really enjoy the choral finale. But I rarely see this piece mentioned anywhere.


----------



## jim prideaux

today.....

SIBELIUS 5 (always!)
Schumann 2
Mendelssohn 5
Dvorak 7 ( or 5,6, do not know!!!)
Martinu 2
Myaskovsky 27
Nielsen 3
Nielsen 5
Schubert 9
Sibelius 6


----------



## dieter

DeepR said:


> Interesting choice! I really enjoy the choral finale. But I rarely see this piece mentioned anywhere.


I tried to play the Sawallisch Czech recording today: it's simply boring, boring music. I just don't get Mendelssohn, apart from the Octet, Symponies 3-5, the overtures and the fiddle concerto. I don't mind St Paul but unfortunately it reminds me too much of the so-called Apostle of Hate; St Paul was simply not a very nice man at all.


----------



## worov

> Your Ten Desert Island Symphonies.


Why do you want to go on a desert island in the first place ?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

worov said:


> Why do you want to go on a desert island in the first place ?


Why, to listen to your favorite 10 symphonies without being interrupted, of course!


----------



## worov

> Why, to listen to your favorite 10 symphonies without being interrupted, of course!


But it's a desert island for Christ sake ! There isn't no CD player or turntable in order to listen to music ! And there isn't any concert hall either !


----------



## EarthBoundRules

worov said:


> But it's a desert island for Christ sake ! There isn't no CD player or turntable in order ot listen to music ! And there isn't any concert hall either !


Gotta use your


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven No. 7
Schubert No. 8 "Unfinished" 
Schumann No. 1 "Spring" 
Mahler No. 6 
Copland No. 3
Brahms No. 2
Ives No. 2
Haydn No. 104 
Shostakovich No. 8 
Mozart No. 25


----------



## Haydn man

Oh well let's try 10 but I think it will be different by next week
Haydn 104
Mozart 'Prague'
Beethoven 7
Sibelius 6
Schubert 8
Dvorak 7
Elgar 1
Brahms 4
Mahler 5
Bruckner 4


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

agoukass said:


> Beethoven No. 7
> *Schubert No. 8 "Unfinished" *
> Schumann No. 1 "Spring"
> Mahler No. 6
> Copland No. 3
> Brahms No. 2
> Ives No. 2
> Haydn No. 104
> Shostakovich No. 8
> Mozart No. 25





Haydn man said:


> Oh well let's try 10 but I think it will be different by next week
> Haydn 104
> Mozart 'Prague'
> Beethoven 7
> Sibelius 6
> *Schubert 8*
> Dvorak 7
> Elgar 1
> Brahms 4
> Mahler 5
> Bruckner 4


If you can only bring 10, why bring half a symphony? Might as well maximize your symphonic material on the island


----------



## Chronochromie

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> If you can only bring 10, why bring half a symphony? Might as well maximize your symphonic material on the island


Maybe because that "half a symphony" is better than many full-length symphonies by other great composers.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Chronochromie said:


> Maybe because that "half a symphony" is better than many full-length symphonies by other great composers.


Yes, I love it and was half-joking.


----------



## R3PL4Y

Beethoven 9
Dvorak 8
Sibelius 7
Bruckner 8
Schumann 3
Brahms 4
Tchaikovsky 6
Shostakovich 15
Prokofiev 5
Mahler 2


----------



## MJongo

Beethoven 5
Beethoven 9
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Ives 4
Mahler 9
Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Schubert 8
Schubert 9


----------



## Trout

Beethoven 6
Beethoven 9
Bruch 3
Bruckner 8
Dvorak 9
Ives 4
Mahler 9
Messiaen Turangalila
Pettersson 7
Sibelius 7


----------



## Haydn man

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> If you can only bring 10, why bring half a symphony? Might as well maximize your symphonic material on the island


A good point, and one I had not considered
I suppose the answer is that I would never dream of not taking Schubert's Unfinished as it is a symphony I have loved for many years. I can also sit on the desert island and contemplate how he might have finished it, given I will have much time on my hands


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Haydn man said:


> A good point, and one I had not considered
> I suppose the answer is that I would never dream of not taking Schubert's Unfinished as it is a symphony I have loved for many years. I can also sit on the desert island and contemplate how he might have finished it, given I will have much time on my hands


I know what you mean. I wasn't all serious when I made that comment. I included his 9th on my list but did consider the 8th too.


----------



## ViatorDei

Mahler's 9th
Bruckner 8th
Bruckner's 5th
Mahler's 2nd
Bruckner's 9th
Mahler's 6th
Sibelius's 7th
Beethoven's 7th
Beethoven's 9th
Brahms's 4th


----------



## hansklein

After much thought:
Mozart 40, 
Beethoven 3, 
Beethoven 9, 
Schubert 9, 
Brahms 1, 
Mahler 1, 
Mahler 9, 
Prokofiev 5, 
Shostakovich 4, 
Messiaen Turangalila Symphony. 
Had a difficult time not including Mozart 25 and 38, Beethoven 6, Schubert 5 and 8, Brahms 3, Dvorak 6,7 and 8, Mahler 2, 4, 5 and 6, Shostakovich 5 and 10, Sibelius 1 and 2, Tchaikovsky 4 and 6, and as unorthodox as it might seem, La Mer, the closest Debussy ever came to writing an "official" symphony.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 1
Mozart 38
Mozart 39
Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Schubert 5
Schubert 8 (Unfinished)
Mahler 5

:tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Haydn 88
Mozart 41
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Berlioz "Fantastique"
Bruckner 8
Mahler 3
Mahler 9
Shostakovich 7
Messiaen Turangalîla


----------



## Marinera

Schubert 9
Schubert 8
Schubert 5
Mozart 41
Mozart 40
Mozart 39
Mahler 2
Mahler 7
Mahler 6 or 3
I'd like to have Rachmaninov's isle of the dead if possible. Alternatively Tchaikovksy 5
Don't know how I managed to forget Haydn. ok or Haydn 100 Millitary, or 45 Farewell


----------



## Templeton

My tastes change all the time but here are the current favourites:

Franz Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 (Sinaisky or Luisi)
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (Bernstein/VPO)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (Giulini/VPO))
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 (Kleiber/VPO or Fricsay/BPO) 
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 (Fricsay/BPO)
Joseph Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 (Levine/VPO)
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 (Levine/VPO)
Richard Strauss: An Alpine Symphony (Kempe/Dresden or von Karajan/BPO)
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 (Böhm/VPO)


And since the radio programme allows one to select a book, I will choose W. Somerset Maugham's 'Of Human Bondage'.


----------



## stevederekson

I'd take the Mahler 3. 

Wouldn't need anything else.


----------



## juliante

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Hard to come up with 10 only. Here's my initial list but I'm sure in a month, I'll probably take a couple out and throw a couple in (not the Beethoven or Brahms though!)
> 
> Beethoven 3
> Beethoven 7
> Brahms 4
> Mozart 41
> Schubert 9
> Berlioz Fantastique
> Mahler 2 (minus the singing for which I would substitute the 1st movement from his 3rd )
> Sibelius 2
> Shostakovich 11
> Bruckner 4


That'll do me, except swap Shostakovich to 5 and exchange bruckner for Nielsen 5.


----------



## billeames

hansklein said:


> After much thought:
> Mozart 40,
> Beethoven 3,
> Beethoven 9,
> Schubert 9,
> Brahms 1,
> Mahler 1,
> Mahler 9,
> Prokofiev 5,
> Shostakovich 4,
> Messiaen Turangalila Symphony.
> Had a difficult time not including Mozart 25 and 38, Beethoven 6, Schubert 5 and 8, Brahms 3, Dvorak 6,7 and 8, Mahler 2, 4, 5 and 6, Shostakovich 5 and 10, Sibelius 1 and 2, Tchaikovsky 4 and 6, and as unorthodox as it might seem, La Mer, the closest Debussy ever came to writing an "official" symphony.


Yes I like this. I may replace Mozart 40 with Elgar 2 and Shost 4 with 10. Its all on what mood I'm in. Messiaen a creative choice, I think a future masterpiece. thanks. Bill


----------



## SixFootScowl

worov said:


> But it's a desert island ... There isn't no CD player or turntable in order to listen to music ! And there isn't any concert hall either !


You are going to have a generator mounted on an exercise bicycle kind of like in the old TV show Gilligan's Island that the professor rigged up. You will conveniently have that and the CD player and your 10 symphonies that conveniently happen to wash up on shore after the shipwreck and in perfect working condition. Oh and you will have a great set of speakers and will find a landform/cave or such that gives you the perfect listening atmosphere.

That said, I will change my selection to Beethoven's nine symphonies, the Zinman cycle, and possibly one Mendelssohn symphony, not sure which though.


----------



## Marsilius

In no particular order...

Bruckner 4
Bruckner 5
Franck
Tchaikovsky 5
Scriabin 1
Rachmaninoff 2
Saint-Saëns 3
Brahms 2
Elgar 1
Mahler 2


----------



## hustlefan

Mozart 38
Mozart 41
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 5
Haydn 102
Haydn 97
Bruckner 8
Bruckner 7
Brahms 3
Schumann 2


----------



## Janspe

Beethoven 9
Schubert 'Great' C major
Mahler 2
Mahler 4
Mahler 6
Mahler 7
Rachmaninoff 2
Sibelius 4
Sibelius 5
Shostakovich 4

Very difficult to choose just ten, there are so many great symphonies out there! Honorary mention goes to Messiaen's Turangalîla, a work that I've grown very fond of recently, even more than before. I'm going to hear it played live by the Helsinki Philharmonic next season, can't wait!


----------



## lehnert

Mahler: Symphony #2
R. Strauss: An Alpine Symphony (not sure if that counts)
Beethoven: Symphony #9
Sibelius: Symphony #5
Schubert: Symphony 'Great'
Brahms: Symphony #1
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3
Franck: Symphony
Mozart: Symphony #40
Shostakovich: Symphony #9

I limited myself to one symphony per composer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's all in my head, so I'm more concerned with being still in my mind. In a few weeks my wife and I are going to a small island with cows and no road. My head needs a vacation. Lets see how long I manage without music on the stereo


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> today.....
> 
> SIBELIUS 5 (always!)
> Schumann 2
> Mendelssohn 5
> Dvorak 7 ( or 5,6, do not know!!!)
> Martinu 2
> Myaskovsky 27
> Nielsen 3
> Nielsen 5
> Schubert 9
> Sibelius 6


now have to find room for Brahms 3rd!
(and Mendelssohn 4th!)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> This probably isn't comprehensive but I think my 10 would be:
> 
> Schnittke - Symphony no 1
> Brian - The Gothic Symphony
> Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony
> Mahler - Symphony no 9
> Dvorak - Symphony no 9
> Shostakovich - Symphony no 4 (Or 8)
> Ives - Symphony no 2 (I think)
> Rautavaara - Symphony no 8
> Dutilleux - no 2?
> Vermeulen - no 2?
> Bartok - Concerto For Orchestra (I don't know if it counts, but it was as I've heard, written to be a symphony but the name was changed)
> 
> I need to go through my collection again to make a more definitive list for me.


Oh dear, that's barely accurate at all..
At least as all-time favourites


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Oh dear, that's barely accurate at all..
> At least as all-time favourites


So many people so many lists .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> So many people so many lists .


Are you capable of an accurate list? I struggle to remember everything cause I listen to so much music regularly, like you too :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Are you capable of an accurate list? I struggle to remember everything cause I listen to so much music regularly, like you too :lol:


I didn't say that, it's a matter of taste or preference.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I would certainly add symphonies from Webern, Pettersson, Korndorf, Schnittke, Henze, to name a few


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> I didn't say that, it's a matter of taste or preference.


I know that but I was saying that. I'm interested in what a Pugg list would be!


----------



## chesapeake bay

Xenakiboy said:


> Oh dear, that's barely accurate at all..
> At least as all-time favourites


Thats what I think of my list too lol.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I know that but I was saying that. I'm interested in what a Pugg list would be!


I don't have a definite list, it changes like every week .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I don't have a definite list, it changes like every week .


Or dutch weather !


----------



## Scopitone

worov said:


> But it's a desert island for Christ sake ! There isn't no CD player or turntable in order to listen to music ! And there isn't any concert hall either !


Build it all out of Coconuts. Every desert island worth its salt has at least one palm tree.


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

I don't think I've ever put together a personal Top Ten, and I'm sure it would keep changing. But a constant feature despite the changes would be the last three Mozart symphonies. I think my choice would be something along the following lines:

Haydn 102
Mozart 39
Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Beethoven 6
Schubert 8 (unfinished)
Brahms 4
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 6
Elgar 2

Oops! No space for Nielsen. Oh well...


----------



## Pugg

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> I don't think I've ever put together a personal Top Ten, and I'm sure it would keep changing. But a constant feature despite the changes would be the last three Mozart symphonies. I think my choice would be something along the following lines:
> 
> Haydn 102
> Mozart 39
> Mozart 40
> Mozart 41
> Beethoven 6
> Schubert 8 (unfinished)
> Brahms 4
> Tchaikovsky 6
> Mahler 6
> Elgar 2
> 
> Oops! No space for Nielsen. Oh well...


That's what you get when putting down lists.


----------



## Xenakiboy

If I where to have a desert Island of only one composer's symphonies, it'd definitely be Mahler! They cover enough moods!
Else, Havargal Brian's many symphonies by random choice of ten!


----------



## Merl

Mahler 1
Dvorak 8 
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 9
Brahms 3
Tchaikovsky 5 
Mahler 5
Bruckner 4
Gorecki 3
Mozart 29

Please bear in mind this list changes regularly but this is what I'm playing a lot at the moment. However, Mahler's First will always be top of my list. I have so many different versions of that symphony. It was my first classical adventure into anything other than Beethoven and it blew my mind.


----------



## nbergeron

Merl said:


> However, Mahler's First will always be top of my list. I have so many different versions of that symphony. It was my first classical adventure into anything other than Beethoven and it blew my mind.


I so completely agree; Mahler 1 is so fresh and dynamic. It shows such a range of feeling. I'm always surprised it doesn't get more praise. (Relative to other Mahler, at least. He's still a critical darling, especially on TC  )


----------



## Merl

Of all the versions of Mahler's First there's only one I cant abide and that's Kegel's account. That stuttering start to the 2nd movement sounds bloody stupid and makes me wanna tell him to pack it in. The rest just doesn't float my boat, either.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Of all the versions of Mahler's First there's only one I cant abide and that's Kegel's account. That stuttering start to the 2nd movement sounds bloody stupid and makes me wanna tell him to pack it in. The rest just doesn't float my boat, either.


I feel sorry for you, try a good recording .


----------



## silentio

Well, for now:

Mozart's 41st
Brahms' 4th
Schubert's 8th
Franck's D minor
Tchaikovsky's 6th
Sibelius' 2nd
Bruckner's 9th
Dvorak's 7th
Shostakovitch's 10th or Vaughan William's 5th
Beethoven's 7th


----------



## Lenny

Mahler 2,5,8,9
Beethoven 9
Strauss Alpensinfonie
Bruckner 2,8
Mozart 40
Brahms 1

Strauss is a bit difficult... but I'd for sure take some Strauss with me anyways. I'd break the rules, if necessary! 

Ten symphonies is not easy, so many great works is left out... So I'll continue ten more, for the second desert island:

Mahler 3
Hindemith Mathis der Maler
Kokkonen 4
Brahms 4
Beethoven 5,7
Sibelius 4
Bruckner 5
Nielsen 3
Schumann 1


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Sibelius 2
Sibelius 5
Tchaikovsky 6
Rachmaninoff 2
Berlioz Symphonie fantastique
Mahler 9
Mahler 2
Tchaikovsky 5
Saint-Saens 3
Beethoven 9


----------



## techniquest

Merl said:


> Of all the versions of Mahler's First there's only one I cant abide and that's Kegel's account. That stuttering start to the 2nd movement sounds bloody stupid and makes me wanna tell him to pack it in. The rest just doesn't float my boat, either.


I agree, that 2nd movement opening is horrible - and the pace just afterwards is a tad too slow too.


----------



## Aldarion

Only numbered symphonies, not in order of preference:

Brahms 1 (or 4)
Mahler 2 (or 8)
Beethoven 3 (or 7)
Sibelius 7 (or 5)
Shostakovich 10
Bruckner 5 (or 3, 4, 8, 9)
Schubert 8 (or 9)
Schumann 2 (or 3)
Elgar 2 (or 1)
Mozart 38


----------



## corndogshuffle

I had to work really hard to put only three Mahler symphonies on this list, and equally hard to only put two Beethoven symphonies on this list. This list is also heavily influenced by music that I've been able to play in concert. That creates a relationship that no other piece can replicate, no matter how good it is (I play tuba, so you can take that to mean I've played all of this besides the Beethoven). 

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 7
Berlioz Symphonie fantastique
Brahms 2
Dvorak 9
Mahler 2
Mahler 3
Mahler 5
Prokofiev 5
Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> I don't think I've ever put together a personal Top Ten, and I'm sure it would keep changing. But a constant feature despite the changes would be the last three Mozart symphonies. I think my choice would be something along the following lines:
> 
> Haydn 102
> Mozart 39
> Mozart 40
> Mozart 41
> Beethoven 6
> Schubert 8 (unfinished)
> Brahms 4
> Tchaikovsky 6
> Mahler 6
> Elgar 2
> 
> Oops! No space for Nielsen. Oh well...


Too many great symphonies to try to narrow it down to just 10. Just too impossible.


----------



## Vesteralen

Haydn 96 (Szell)
Mozart 39 (Szell)
Beethoven 4 (Steinberg)
Schubert 5 (Klemperer)
Schumann 2 (Kubelik)
Brahms 3 (Abbado-Dresden)
Mahler 7 (Bernstein or Abravanel)
Vaughan Williams 2 (Barbarolli)
Nielsen 5 (Tennstedt)
Barber 1 (Measham)

too many great ones left out...


----------



## Pugg

Vesteralen said:


> Haydn 96 (Szell)
> Mozart 39 (Szell)
> Beethoven 4 (Steinberg)
> Schubert 5 (Klemperer)
> Schumann 2 (Kubelik)
> Brahms 3 (Abbado-Dresden)
> Mahler 7 (Bernstein or Abravanel)
> Vaughan Williams 2 (Barbarolli)
> Nielsen 5 (Tennstedt)
> Barber 1 (Measham)
> 
> too many great ones left out...


Just as real life.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> Just as real life.


One reason not to make lists like this.


----------

